# SSH Client für Windows Mobile 2003



## Daniel Wittberger (11. Januar 2004)

Hi

Ich suche einen SSH-Client für einen Pocket PC (HP iPAQ H4150). Der Handheld läuft mit Windows Mobile 2003 Prem. Ich hab im Google nichts gefunden.  "sshCE" hab ich schon versucht, der läuft bei meinem Handheld nicht. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen guten Tipp. Besten Dank im Voraus. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. Januar 2004)

Haste dem schonmal probiert?

SSH Client:
http://www.ssh.com/products/tectia/client/platforms.html


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. Januar 2004)

Hi

Danke für den Link. Aber soweit ich feststellen kann unterstützt dieser Client kein. Windows 2003 Mobile. Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

